# NEEED DODGE DIESEL HELPPP



## jason411 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ive got a 2000 dodge2500 with a cummins.. My fuel lift/transfer pump isnt getting power and i cant figure out why. What powers the pump? Relay? Fuse? Computer? It tries cranking but just isnt getting enough gas to do so. Any help or suggestions will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Replace the pump, the pumps in the Cummins are notorious for going out


----------



## jason411 (Feb 8, 2010)

any idea where i can order 1 besides the dealer ship


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

First off, by saying that you don't have power to the pump would most likely say that the pump is not the problem, my first thought would be a relay. On many cars, there are several relays that are all identical to where you can switch them around to see if it then works and by that narrow down what the problem relay.

I grabbed the following from All Pro for you, some of it may not be at all applicable to this problem:


> The fuel transfer pump (fuel lift pump) is located on the left-rear side of the engine cylinder block above the starter motor (Fig. 5). The 12-volt electric vane-type pump is operated and controlled by the Engine Control Module (ECM) (Fig. 6).
> 
> The purpose of the fuel transfer pump is to supply (transfer) a low-pressure fuel source: from the fuel tank, through the fuel filter/water separator and to the fuel injection pump. Here, the low-pressure is raised to a high-pressure by the fuel injection pump for operation of the high-pressure fuel injectors. Check valves within the pump, control direction of fuel flow and prevent fuel bleed-back during engine shut down.
> 
> ...


Here is the better stuff I think:


> "When troubleshooting a 1998.5 - 2004 Ram Diesel equipped with a retrofit Electric In-Tank Fuel Transfer Pump, transfer pump flow, NOT PRESSURE, is the indicator of a good or bad transfer pump. All aftermarket devices used to identify low fuel pressure are incompatible with the retrofit Electric In-Tank Transfer Pump and should be disregarded. For testing information and specifications for the retrofit Electric In-Tank Fuel Transfer Pump, refer to 2005 Ram Diesel information in the ALLDATA system".
> 
> The following tests will include: pressures tests of fuel transfer pump (engine running and engine cranking), a pressure drop test of fuel filter, a test for supply side restrictions, and a test for air in fuel supply side.
> 
> ...


I don't know that any of that specifically answers your question, sounds like the first place to start would be with checking fuses then relays...Good luck!


----------



## jason411 (Feb 8, 2010)

Well i figured out my lift pump has gone out, now i just gotta figure out where to get 1 without paying an arm and a leg. Thnks for the help


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I don't know if $275 is much better than the dealership, but here is an aftermarket source, you can probably find many others if you search the net http://www.genosgarage.com/prodinfo.asp ... _DDRP_0002


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Google it you can find several wholesale dealers for much cheaper than the dealer. I know you wanna stay inexpensive but I'd go with a FASS if you can afford it.


----------



## Windage (Mar 11, 2010)

This may sound dumb but make sure your battery terminals are clean, dirty ones can cause all sorts of problems on the cummins and sometimes it is the easy fix.


----------



## jason411 (Feb 8, 2010)

Oh ive tried that already. Ive changed my relays and everything, i dont hear my lift pump kicking on so im sure its gone out. Ive heard from alot of people that my truck is notorious for the lift pump going out. Now just gotta keep bumming rides til i come up with the money to get a dang pump. Again, thanks alot for the help!


----------



## CHEESE (Jan 29, 2009)

I have a 01, and have had to change the lift pump, and the injection pump. i would stay away from the stock lift pump and go with a fass. the bad thing is most of the time when the lift pump goes the injection pump goes right after, and that is the expensive part. Call goff diesel injection he can get a good price the stock style. also did you check for codes.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

As it has been stated... go with a FASS pump.. the dealer fix is to put a pump in the tank and some new wiring.. I have done them both. the FASS system is better and incresses the pressure to the injection pump.. Like it has been said already your injection pump is soon to follow. especially if you drove it to the point where it wont start. Bosh makes a good injection pump.. you can also get a direct replacement transfer pump from cummings. that is the cheapest fix. good luck.


----------



## jason411 (Feb 8, 2010)

Yea checked the codes and it just came up for the lift pump relay but the relay is good. Im not going back with a stock lift pump either, i am going with the fass.


----------

